# Please help: Issues selling a home in the Netherlands



## hughbrew (10 mo ago)

Please help! 

I have a home in the Netherlands which I've been renting to tenants through means of a property management company. Recently my tenants made an offer to buy. After which I sought a valuation and agreed a price; they've now gone to they're notary for a draft contract and their bank for a mortage. 

Regardless I'm currently stuck as to how to move the process forwards from here. The property managers made me an offer of their services around helping me sell the house, without having to travel back to the Netherlands, difficult and possibly very time consuming in these times.

However they've proved unreliable since I agreed, doing a poor job of informing me of the process and as to what exactly they will and won't do. Insisting that I now need to also pay a real estate agent to guide me through the sale at some cost, which came as a bit of a shock. 

Anyway I would really appreciate some guidance as to what come next, and whether I really need to pay both? Do I need a notary? How does the process of settling with the bank go? How do I minimise my tax burden, which I'm hoping to pay only in my country of residency? And anything more along these lines.

Thank you in advance.


----------

